# Weird happenings in Blue's house!



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

For about a year now, we've been seeing some strange sh*t going on in our house. It's always in the hallway, near and around the stairs. It looks like you see someone walking down the hall, and up the stairs, but ends up being nobody. If you're into the paranormal, you'll love seeing this crazy sh*t, for sure!

This is what I think it is:
http://paranormal.about.com/od/trueghostst...adow-people.htm


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If theres something strange, in your neighborhood... Who ya gunna call?

Anyways... sleep deprivation, and other things can cause your eyes to play tricks. I would setup a video camera (or webcam or something) and catch it on tape. Then you know you are actually seeing it... not manifesting it in your head

Also do research on your house, previous tenants, and the property... maybe that will shed some light


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah I have a ton of stories but its late and I'm half awake and cant keep my eyes open so ill post them tomorrow i guess.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Could be one of those repetitive hauntings..They say they play over and over again. I also have some interesting accounts on my hands, but I myself try to debunk and try to find different answers before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Blue they are just their to see the fish they dont want to bother you just the fish.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thats odd.

Maybe its the ghost of ICEEs dignity?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

the_w8 said:


> Could be one of those repetitive hauntings..They say they play over and over again. I also have some interesting accounts on my hands, but I myself try to debunk and try to find different answers before jumping to conclusions.


Yeah, residual hauntings are the kinds that play out all the time, doing the same exact things over and over. Its the intellegent hauntings are the ones that are caught on tape recordings, answers you back by making sounds and scare the ba-jesus out of you. But I agree that there are many reasons why people see unexplained things. Do your own research and, like w8 said, try and debunk.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

You need to talk to your priest. Don't walk to the chruch, this is a serious moment and you need to run. Get a few gallons of Holy Water. 200g should be enough. You should have a container to hold that volume of water I would imagine?!?!?! Next you need a Holy Water delivery system. I prefer a ranged attack and would buy a Super Soaker immediately. Now is also a good time to ship overnight!








I would also hook that thing up with some Crimson Trace laser hand grips. Use a red laser, the zombies/ghost mistake it for the blood of the inoccent and will lick/nip at it which will set up up with a perfect head shot.

Aim small, Miss small! Godspeed.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> You need to talk to your priest. Don't walk to the chruch, this is a serious moment and you need to run. Get a few gallons of Holy Water. 200g should be enough. You should have a container to hold that volume of water I would imagine?!?!?! Next you need a Holy Water delivery system. I prefer a ranged attack and would buy a Super Soaker immediately. Now is also a good time to ship overnight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































this


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Some of you might think this is a joke, but 4 out of 6 people in my house(including myself), have seen it. It's pretty startling! I"m not afraid of it, but it does make you jump when you're not expecting it.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

not sure what to make of this.

try sneaking up on it and catching it unawares


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> Some of you might think this is a joke, but 4 out of 6 people in my house(including myself), have seen it. It's pretty startling! I"m not afraid of it, but it does make you jump when you're not expecting it.


Yeah.....The last post just for fun.

I have heard lots of stories about stuff like this in one house where a girl died in the 30's or 40's from rheumatic fever. Every one that spends the night in the damn place would see the little spook except for me and one or two others. I spent a whole week in the place and never did.









Many things in life can be explained by many different things. Like the "whooo...whooo" noise I heard all the time when I was younger and walking across our dark farmyard. I thought i was a blood thirsty, red eyed, evil, family eating whatcha-ma-thinger. Turns out it was an owl. it could be false identity or something on that lines. Also, the power of suggestion is pretty strong and hard to fend off. If your constantly hearing one family member talk about a ghost, you will most likely believe the same things eventually. Not a shot against you for being gullible at all. It honestly is a very powerful thing.

I'm going to have to go with skunk on this one again. Tape it and make sure it's not just in your head. That would at least rule out the power of suggestion thing. On top of that you would have wild ass tape to show your buddies.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

My future son-in-law actually followed it up the stairs, thinking it was my daughter, who happened to still be in the kitchen. He was pretty freaked out to have it disappear, and find out my daughter was still downstairs. It never bothers anyone, and is always seen in the hallway or on the stairs. I think it's cool as hell, but my family is pretty spooked by it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lay off the weed for a while.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Mods, go ahead and close the thread. I kinda figured nobody would take me seriously on this subject.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

You said its been going on for about a year now.....did anything occur about a year ago that you could connect to this? You should really do a history check of your house but also the land that its on. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> Mods, go ahead and close the thread. I kinda figured nobody would take me seriously on this subject.


thats cause its f*cking retarded.

you wouldnt believe me if i sais i had a green monster living under my bed would you?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd try to set up a camera and a voise recorder of some sort like they did on paranormal activity. I wouldn't be to worried about anything. Hasn't done anything to any of yas. I also think it'd be pretty tight to have something like that in my house.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Mods, go ahead and close the thread. I kinda figured nobody would take me seriously on this subject.


thats cause its f*cking retarded.

you wouldnt believe me if i sais i had a green monster living under my bed would you?
[/quote]

Stop putting your buggers under your bed is what Id say Corey. To Blue though. Do you have any pets other than your fish liek a cat or dog? Thats my true test. If they arent freaking out or acting weird then dont worry. My aunts upstairs has one room everyone thiks is haunted. Nothign bads ever happend but no animal will willingly enter the room. Her dog would never go in it and both my cousins dogs will never go in it. That to me says somethings up. When they get near the room the hair on al lthree dogs backs soes up and they start whining if your try pushing them in. I cant say I 100% believe in this stuff but you cant deny it. Hell when I die I wanna stick around and scare the crap out of people. That would be a fun after life. IVe seen some crazy thing you simply cant expalin and guess what thats life not everything is suppose to have an answer.


----------



## DrinkPabst (Jun 6, 2007)

I've seen some weird things, in that house so i can say i believe it, i don't know if its my mind playing tricks on me or what, but others have seen the exact thing i saw in their hallway a couple hours after i saw it....a little bit weird don't you think?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I think it's cool. I'm glad it's not in my house. Take a bunch of digital pics and see if you can catch any orbs. Let me know how it goes. You aren't hearing any noises are you?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wanna see weird sh*t, dont sleep or eat for 4-5 days. you will be seeing all kinds of sh*t. learned that in the army. 
usually these things are figments of your own mind tricking you. or just really rare occurrences of air streams, lighting etc etc..


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

same thing happening here in my warehouse i dont beleive in this sh*t but I just bought this camera for a friend this same day he had just opened it and as i was closing up he was taking pics and the next day he came and showed me this he is front of the hood of the ford covering a hole pallet of stretch film its not fixed or nothing. we have noticed sometimes he likes to turn up the volume to stereo on the guys in the warehouse and play with the extinguisher. And as Ibanez said i got a my dog blue pit bull thats always with me here on the weekends he doesnt like to be in the wharehouse by himself and one day he just started going crazy barking and running down and up stairs in the warehouse looking outside with the door open so yeah the animals can sense them he done it a couple of times


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

if you really believe theres a guy walking around being all ghostly and what not, invest in a security cam and record it and make billions being the first person alive to prove anything like this is real.

if you really believe theres a guy walking around being all ghostly and what not, invest in a security cam and record it and make billions being the first person alive to prove anything like this is real.

oh sh*t i just myseriously doublepsoted in a ghost thread, my computer most be haunted! ! !! !


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ im not exactly sure what I am looking at there. could you explain it again?

(was talking to TJcali, not CORey my bad.)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im guessing, dust or something reflecting from the flash. or some other camera distortion perhaps a reflection from the inside..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> im guessing, dust or something reflecting from the flash. or some other camera distortion perhaps a reflection from the inside..


DUDE!!

We get it your a skeptic.

Let it be...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

If you can come up with some solid evidence and prove it, you will be a millionaire.

http://www.randi.org/site/index.php/1m-challenge.html


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Not looking to make money off of it, and could care less about being the first to get one on tape. I really don't care one way or the other to be honest. I just thought I'd share it with you guys is all cause it's some pretty freaky sh*t.

and Corey.........bite me!



TJcali said:


> same thing happening here in my warehouse i dont beleive in this sh*t but I just bought this camera for a friend this same day he had just opened it and as i was closing up he was taking pics and the next day he came and showed me this he is front of the hood of the ford covering a hole pallet of stretch film its not fixed or nothing. we have noticed sometimes he likes to turn up the volume to stereo on the guys in the warehouse and play with the extinguisher. And as Ibanez said i got a my dog blue pit bull thats always with me here on the weekends he doesnt like to be in the wharehouse by himself and one day he just started going crazy barking and running down and up stairs in the warehouse looking outside with the door open so yeah the animals can sense them he done it a couple of times


That's wild!

My dogs do bark for no reason sometimes, but every time this thing is seen, it's usually later at night, and the dogs are already up in our room.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

My dog has done some spooky things.

Sometimes she would randomly wake up, jump off my bed and growl at the corner. It's frigging 4AM in the morning and I can't see shiet! Scares me, and I never sleep alone anymore - I need my pitbull beside me!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> My dog has done some spooky things.
> 
> Sometimes she would randomly wake up, jump off my bed and growl at the corner. It's frigging 4AM in the morning and I can't see shiet! Scares me, and I never sleep alone anymore - I need my pitbull beside me!


lol the dog is whats freaking you out in the first place.. oh the irony.

if theres anything scary about dogs its the fact that many of them eat their own and others sh*t... i mean whats up with that!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> My dog has done some spooky things.
> 
> Sometimes she would randomly wake up, jump off my bed and growl at the corner. It's frigging 4AM in the morning and I can't see shiet! Scares me, and I never sleep alone anymore - I need my pitbull beside me!


lol the dog is whats freaking you out in the first place.. oh the irony.

if theres anything scary about dogs its the fact that many of them eat their own and others sh*t... i mean whats up with that!!
[/quote]
I was just trying to put what I really want to say nicely..........GO f*ck YOURSELF ASSHOLE!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

You're just a sh*t stirrer trying to derail my thread.........take a hike!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> My dog has done some spooky things.
> 
> Sometimes she would randomly wake up, jump off my bed and growl at the corner. It's frigging 4AM in the morning and I can't see shiet! Scares me, and I never sleep alone anymore - I need my pitbull beside me!


lol the dog is whats freaking you out in the first place.. oh the irony.

if theres anything scary about dogs its the fact that many of them eat their own and others sh*t... i mean whats up with that!!
[/quote]
I was just trying to put what I really want to say nicely..........GO f*ck YOURSELF ASSHOLE!
[/quote]
see thats not any better, see you have no authority here so you are just revealing once again your lack of intelligence or ability to come up with a intellectual or reasonable argument.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> You're just a sh*t stirrer trying to derail my thread.........take a hike!


youre the one derailing it with you emotional outbursts. 
im just arguing the case that youre full of it or just wrong.

see the same would happen if any member said he had spotted a leprechaun on his way to work. 
to me you make as much sense as that person.

so dont get all butt-hurt when people dont believe you, i mean if your faith in the supernatural is strong, what do you really have to fear?.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

OK guys.........

My daughter was taking some pics around the house with her new camera, and took a pic of the dog and my grand daughter's toy as a double exposure, just for kicks. keep in mind, neither of the images had anything that could have been overlaid to make what you will see. You won't have to look to hard either. Also, the moving shadow has been seen 2 more times since this thread was made too. Once by me, and the other time by one of my daughter's.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I see an eye on the far left and a face near the dogs collar, spooky stuff man what are you going to do about this stuff?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> I see an eye on the far left and a face near the dogs collar, spooky stuff man what are you going to do about this stuff?


I don't see an eye, but we definitely see the face. I'm really not doing anything, other than trying to catch it on video, or maybe in a pic. This face isn't what we're seeing in the stairwell or hallway, but it's pretty wild never the less.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea thats crazy...you can definitely make the facial features out very well also. Pretty neat I must say!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

meh its just a rubbish picture. the brain is programmed to see patterns. 
one of the main things concern recognizing the human face. interpreting emotion and recognizing enemies and allies etc etc. so often we see faces and hear voices when there really are none.

if this is proof and if you believe there is a ghost in that pic you have a very vivid imagination.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> OK guys.........
> 
> My daughter was taking some pics around the house with her new camera, and took a pic of the dog and my grand daughter's toy as a double exposure, just for kicks. keep in mind, neither of the images had anything that could have been overlaid to make what you will see. You won't have to look to hard either. Also, the moving shadow has been seen 2 more times since this thread was made too. Once by me, and the other time by one of my daughter's.


You should give TAPS aka Ghost Hunters a call. 
They're pretty good at debunking and could probably give you a better idea of what's going on in your house.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im sorry but i see nothing at all. just a very bad photo.

could you point out what your referring to?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The kid, I would guess?

Here, I circled the little spook.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ok fter some very hard looking i see what your on about

but still i just think some people have more of an imaginationg than others. i would never give a second look at such things and it took me ages to see the 'face'.

its as convincing as seeing the 'devils face' in the smoke coming from the 9/11 attacks


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

looks like the pic was taken through glass and that's the reflection


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the fact that it's a double exposure should be enough to just ignore anything you see that "shouldn't be there"... that "face" that you see could be a bunch of random little details from each exposure, that when layered, create something that slightly resembles a face.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> the fact that it's a double exposure should be enough to just ignore anything you see that "shouldn't be there"... that "face" that you see could be a bunch of random little details from each exposure, that when layered, create something that slightly resembles a face.


That's the way I see it too, but its still pretty cool. It would be useful in scaring the sh*t out of kids you don't like.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Seems like some of my buddies are trying to stir some sh*t up in the neighborhood.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

LOL.......some of you really crack me up!

As I stated, this pic has nothing to do with the other thing that we've been seeing. It was just kinda weird, and I posted it here. As for it being a reflection....nope. There was nothing shiny or reflective in either of the pics that were take to make the photo. It's just a weird thing that probably happened........or is it? lol

COrey..........your so predictable! I knew you would chime in on this. I wish the lottery was as easy to win, as rattling your chain is. You know though......If I do get something on video, I will NEVER let you live it down.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

CORey - Skeptics suck. I wanna believe!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> CORey - Skeptics suck. I wanna believe!


cant argue with that avatar!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL ^^^^^^


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> CORey - Skeptics suck. I wanna believe!


cant argue with that avatar!








[/quote]
Fish on!

The bobber is bouncing out of the water now. You're such a tool! LMAO


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Any other weird things happening in your house Blue? I'm kinda curious of what it is now!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ill take tool over retard any day.

i think we have depleted your intellect enough so im just gonna leave this thread for now.

happy ghost hunting!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

One day Corey your house is going to get haunted by a demon and then your going to run to the church to apply for exorcism but there gonna tell you to f*ck off since your an atheist.

I bet your not even preparing for 2012 what a TOOL!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

jamezgt said:


> Any other weird things happening in your house Blue? I'm kinda curious of what it is now!


Just an occasional moving shadow person like figure, pretty much. The pic was weird, but I don't really think it was anything to do with the other stuff. IDK?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> ill take tool over retard any day.


Then I mean't to say retard.........LOL


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> ill take tool over retard any day.


Then I mean't to say retard.........LOL
[/quote]

typical response from a fat ass middle aged man with the intellect of a 5 year old. 
damn i knew i should have listened to the " don't argue with an idiot" thread. 
and I'm sorry i called you a retard. the mentally challenged shouldn't be disrespected by being compared to you.

speakyourmind. i watched 2012 yesterday. I'm currently saving to get the i billion euros needed to go on the arc! 
got a buck?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> ill take tool over retard any day.


Then I mean't to say retard.........LOL
[/quote]

typical response from a fat ass middle aged man with the intellect of a 5 year old. 
damn i knew i should have listened to the " don't argue with an idiot" thread. 
and I'm sorry i called you a retard. the mentally challenged shouldn't be disrespected by being compared to you.

speakyourmind. i watched 2012 yesterday. I'm currently saving to get the i billion euros needed to go on the arc! 
got a buck?
[/quote]

Gotta love internet tough guys!!
Grow up already!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Trevor said:


> ill take tool over retard any day.


Then I mean't to say retard.........LOL
[/quote]

typical response from a fat ass middle aged man with the intellect of a 5 year old. 
damn i knew i should have listened to the " don't argue with an idiot" thread. 
and I'm sorry i called you a retard. the mentally challenged shouldn't be disrespected by being compared to you.

speakyourmind. i watched 2012 yesterday. I'm currently saving to get the i billion euros needed to go on the arc! 
got a buck?
[/quote]

Gotta love internet tough guys!!
Grow up already!
[/quote]
Yeah.....I think you hit the nail on the head. lol

I had a tuff guy on another forum act just like COrey. All bad ass, and you'd think he was a real bad Mo Fo, but when I met him in person, he was the biggest p*ssy/nerdiest dweeb, I think I have ever met in my life. These forums tend to attract wantabe tuff guys that live their tuff guy world through a keyboard. I bet he's one of those squirrely looking fuckers that got their ass beat daily by even the runt in the class. Now, he has to take out his frustration on everyone for being such a loser.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if i remember correctly, corey is actually a pretty big dude... not trying to get involved in this argument, just saying is all...









in regards to the original intent of this thread, you should call that ghost hunters show... i'm a complete skeptic, but i still enjoy watching that show. maybe they could come in and either give you a simple explanation for things or catch some of this stuff that you're seeing on video. i'm sure if you submitted your story and that pic, they'd at least respond to your email.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I bench press 115lbs. I talk shiet online mudafuxa.

But yea - that picture you uploaded gives me the creeps. Real interesting though.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Well..even if he's big. Then he's a big p*ssy, instead of a little p*ssy. He still has quite an attitude towards everyone on here. I made this thread for anyone who might be interested in the crazy sh*t going on at my house, and he's got to try and make it all sound like it's a bunch of bullshit. I've seen his type over and over again. Belittle anyone who doesn't think the same way he does. That's some pretty narrow minded thinking!

To be honest, I'm wasn't a big believer in the whole ghost thing either, but after you see something like this with your own eyes. It kinda changes your beliefs a bit. That, and the fact that I'm not the only one that has seen it. My son who is 23 and a complete skeptic on the whole deal. Saw it in the hall one night, and totally retracted all his sarcastic statements to everyone in the family. We've lived in the house for 17 years, and not one sighting until about a year ago. It's not like I have cameras set up everywhere. Someone sees the thing, and we laugh about it. As long as the thing doesn't hide my car keys, or drink my beer, it can hang out as long as it likes. lol

Oh...and btw COrey. I might be middle aged, but in no way am I a fat ass. A slight beer gut maybe, but the ass is still tight!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

id say to be an Internet though guy youd have to somehow try to intimidate or threaten people.
i just pointed out how i feel about grown men believing in ghost, this guy comes off and tells me to f*ck off.
so blue i guess you are about as ignorant towards your own behaviour as you are to the reality of your life.
calling me a p*ssy is fine. im not concerned, youd swallow those words if you ever met me, but i live across the globe so chances are slim of that ever happening. im just saying your assumptions about me are about as off as they can be.
and i think i have a pretty decent tone with most of the guys here.
jodizzle has some good advice for you though. id say you listen to him and you'll see whats really going on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

I also never believed in this stuff until I experienced it myself. Worked as a camp councellor at a horse farm. House was ancient, always had weird things happening. Like objects being thrown down the stairs, such as clothes, books etc. I always thought it was the campers playing games until one night myself and another councellor were asleep in one of the bedrooms. There was no one else home as it was a change over night for the next weeks kids. We had fans upstairs cause it was hot as hell and we were both awoke to a fan being knocked over. The light switch was way across the room, so my gf got up picked up the fan, turned it back on. No biggie went back to sleep. 15 minutes or so later I felt someone rubbing my arm. The other girls bed was beside mine and if she tried she could had touched my bed. I asked her whats wrong? no response..arm still being rubbed, lol. I then said her name and seemed to have woken her up. I opened my eyes and looked towards her bed, the arm rubbing turned into a firm grip. I saw this white figure, clear as could be. A woman in a white flowing nightgown. I couldnt scream, but the other councellor in the room sure did!! Just then my arm was let go and the figure left the room. I was in complete shock, my roomate was still screaming. I worked at that camp for 3 years before the incident and 2 years after. Never saw it again.

I get that people are sceptic, but there is no need to be a total ass when somebody shares their experience. I have seen and felt it first hand. I do not tell to many people cause i dont want to get that "crazy lady" look. There are things we still dont understand, if you think you know everything, you are wrong.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ok, enough with the ghost talk, i wanna hear more about this night that you girls spent alone together at camp...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Had alot of fun during the summer at that camp


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> Mods, go ahead and close the thread. I kinda figured nobody would take me seriously on this subject.


you got er Blue
closed due to thread creator request


----------

